# 1953 Ford Naa Jubilee - Clutch slipping - 2 options for ordering ?



## tacker (Jul 19, 2012)

When I am looking around at placed to order a clutch for my 1953 Jubilee there are two options. A 9" or a 10". 
Will either work ? Which should I get ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I contacted John Smith, founder of *Smith's Old Ford Tractors* website. John is an expert on these old Ford tractors, and if you haven't visited his website you can learn a great deal about your tractor by going there.

John's comment is as follows:

"The NAA used the 9" clutch, same as the 8N. The 10" clutch wasn't used until '55 with the first 800 series 4 speed tractors."


----------



## tacker (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, great, thanks! I will check his site out


----------

